# Helped someone out in bookstore!



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I was in Barnes and Noble a few hours ago, browsing around the Manga section (one of my favorite pastimes). While reading, I noticed this elderly woman browsing throguh the shelves while on a cell phone, from the sound of her conversation trying to find a manga for her granddaughter. 
I could tell she wasn't familiar with Manga, form the way she tried to pronounce the titles and pick one out. I wanted to offer some advice, but as usual felt a little nervous. (I do enjoy helping people out, but unfortuately SA makes me too nervous to do so a lot of the time).
I kept on reading, when suddenly she comes up to me and comments that so many young people enjoy these things.

Instead of feeling nervous, I laughed and said that was true. We ended 
up talking for a bit, and she asked if I could recommend something. I pointed out one of my favorite series (Rurouni Kenshin). She decided to buy one of the volumes for her granddaughter and thanked me!

:yay :clap 

I felt really good afterwards, aside from the slight nerves about whether her granddaughter will like it or not.

Funny thing is, while in a bookstore, I've been asked at least 4 times on separate occasions if I work there. When i say no, they comment that "Its looks like you know where you're going." 
Maybe I should get a job in a bookstore?

I find that I'm almost never nervous when talking about something I enjoy, like anime series, even when its a stranger asking questions.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SilentLoner,

You'd have to tell me about it, too - I am not familiar with Manga . I am glad that you helped out a customer like that. If it had been me, I would have been like "whoa, somebody know a lot about this!" :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> SilentLoner,
> 
> You'd have to tell me about it, too - I am not familiar with Manga . I am glad that you helped out a customer like that. If it had been me, I would have been like "whoa, somebody know a lot about this!" :boogie :boogie :boogie


thanks  
I guess it is good thing I live for anime.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

That was very nice of you!


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

that's so cool! I myself loves anime and ruruoni kenshin is one of my favorite.


----------



## Leon-_- (May 11, 2006)

hey well done i sort of love anime i say sort of because i have just erazed about 10 gigs of it and still have a 20 gig hdd maxed out with it i use to be realy in to manga when they did animation like ninja scroll and mad bull 34 or angel cop but that was back in the early 90's and i have not read many of the comic version's apart from one peice btw i love the animation of that oh i like cowboy bebop and found chobits ummm interesting


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

hey great job!!!!


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice of you to help her out  I like Anime / Manga too.. have to find most of it on Amazon or somewhere though, the shops around here barely sell any.



> hey well done i sort of love anime i say sort of because i have just erazed about 10 gigs of it and still have a 20 gig hdd maxed out with it i use to be realy in to maga when they did animation like ninja scroll and mad bull 34 or angel cop but that was back in the early 90's and i have not read many of the comic version's apart from one peice btw i love the animation of that oh i like cowboy bebop and found chobits ummm interesting


20 gigs huh? You don't want to know how much Anime i've got >_<


----------



## Leon-_- (May 11, 2006)

Meee said:


> Nice of you to help her out  I like Anime / Manga too.. have to find most of it on Amazon or somewhere though, the shops around here barely sell any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol if i could get another hard drive i would max that to or a job then i could start watching licensed stuff again


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Good for you. I've been asked by someone to find something in a bookstore too. I was like "uh oh I don't work here" :lol I think it would be cool to work at a bookstore. Might be easier than some other jobs.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Wonderful. Good Job.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Yeah, I like helping people out if I know what they are looking for. Seems like our enthusiasm to help others, the SA is put aside.

Also I had to call customer service about my new cell phone for help and SA just disappeared.


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

SilentLoner, 

Maybe you should consider getting a job in a bookstore. It might help you overcome, if even slightly, your SA. I used to work in a grocery store, and it really helped me be more outgoing -at the time- due to constantly interacting with others. A bookstore seems like a quiet, calm environment that you feel comfortable in.


----------

